# TC tires for parking lot racing



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

What is the best rubber tire for parking lot racing with a TC-4 ?

The stock tires we can wear the tread off in 2-3 runs.

Thanks for your feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 25, 2009)

*hard foam*

I do like racing lots with high speed tourning cars,the best tires would be a hard foam,less roll a high speeds-I did pick up some realy good tires on ebay,they have yellow solid rims you will see them if you look,they realy last for weeks and you will not do any rollovers.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

coffeeman said:


> I do like racing lots with high speed tourning cars,the best tires would be a hard foam,less roll a high speeds-I did pick up some realy good tires on ebay,they have yellow solid rims you will see them if you look,they realy last for weeks and you will not do any rollovers.


What were those for tires ? Make and Model ?


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I did get some HPI 4734 tires and wheels.

The wheels look pretty fragile as where the spokes
attach to the wheel they is very little material.

Does anybody have any feedback or experience with these ?

Thanks


----------

